# Difference Between EP1F/EP1H/EP1Q...?



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

As far as I know, they're all Gingerbread releases, but what exactly is the difference between them?


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good question.. haha

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

An F, H and Q

Samsung uses a lettering scheme to tag their development versions. If you are looking for specifics that's probably out of scope for a.forum thread. Only someone with internal changelog notes would have that detail anyways.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember reading the Q build was supposed to include improved radios for better handoff between 4G/3G/1X


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I can vouch for the EP1Q radio, while not perfect yes it solved that issue for me, still running EE4 rom though.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

You would have to talk to Samsung for the actual changelog, and given that they are leaked builds, I doubt you'll get much info. However, based on what it looked like from using them, it would seem F->H was bugfixes, and H->Q was bug fixes and performance improvements.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll agree with mdietz, having used all 3. I would say that EPIQ is definitely a bug fix / performance improvement radio. I have noticed a increase in signal everywhere I am, including 4G data coverage. Personally recommend it over the others. Even for a Froyo Rom.


----------



## DJyoSNOW (Jul 3, 2011)

The latest Q rom seems to be the oddest one yet in my opinion. Yet again not all the market apps show that did in previous ones?? Also for some odd reason YouTube won't play all videos?? I had a b itch of time even getting on the new Q rom having to flash an old version just to get to the new rom. Leaving me now on a old clocworkmod version.

My apologies for b itching, I tend to do it a lot but my phone is my pride and joy. Since I've gotten my Samsung Droid Charnge it's basically been a pain in the but. Can any one PLEASE please PLEASE tell my why (every rom I have tryed: Gummy Charge) the boot time is horrible with Launcher pro take a nose dive (force close to become stable) after a good while goes by. What didn't I do?? I'm trying not to be a noob and fully enjoy my phone. (I must be missing something, unless Samsung software sucks in general?)

~PLUR~ Peace Love Unity Respect


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

DJyoSNOW said:


> The latest Q rom seems to be the oddest one yet in my opinion. Yet again not all the market apps show that did in previous ones?? Also for some odd reason YouTube won't play all videos?? I had a b itch of time even getting on the new Q rom having to flash an old version just to get to the new rom. Leaving me now on a old clocworkmod version.
> 
> My apologies for b itching, I tend to do it a lot but my phone is my pride and joy. Since I've gotten my Samsung Droid Charnge it's basically been a pain in the but. Can any one PLEASE please PLEASE tell my why (every rom I have tryed: Gummy Charge) the boot time is horrible with Launcher pro take a nose dive (force close to become stable) after a good while goes by. What didn't I do?? I'm trying not to be a noob and fully enjoy my phone. (I must be missing something, unless Samsung software sucks in general?)
> 
> ~PLUR~ Peace Love Unity Respect


I've tried multiple combinations of ROM's and kernel's and the most stable and snappiest setup for me has been: GummyCharged FE 1.9.1 w/ imnut's latest PBJT kernel (non-overclocked) along with flashing the EP1Q radio/modem. Also, about once a week I go into CWM and wipe the dalvick cache and cache partition. I'm not sure if this benefits me at all, but I've never had any force closes or issues with any apps.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Halo said:


> I've tried multiple combinations of ROM's and kernel's and the most stable and snappiest setup for me has been: GummyCharged FE 1.9.1 w/ imnut's latest PBJT kernel (non-overclocked) along with flashing the EP1Q radio/modem. Also, about once a week I go into CWM and wipe the dalvick cache and cache partition. I'm not sure if this benefits me at all, but I've never had any force closes or issues with any apps.


I run the same setup basically, humble 1.5.1 froyo, the pbj oc kernel(not overclocked, wanted undervolt control), and flashed EP1Q radio. Good stable 24/7 rom, my daily driver if you will.


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

DJyoSNOW said:


> Can any one PLEASE please PLEASE tell my why (every rom I have tryed: Gummy Charge) the boot time is horrible with Launcher pro take a nose dive (force close to become stable) after a good while goes by. What didn't I do?? I'm trying not to be a noob and fully enjoy my phone. (I must be missing something, unless Samsung software sucks in general


I'm not sure if you've tried, but I've had success fixing fc issues by going back to stock with EE4 and the pit file, then going through the steps to get gummy gbe rc2. I made sure to wipe cache/dalvic. I also let as many apps restore themselves as I can before using tb to restore only the missing apps, then doing a second batch restore of app data only. I had a few fc's on com.process.acore in the first few monutes, but they don't seem to affect anything.

It might be worth a shot.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

